
Floppy autoloader takes the pain out of archiving 5000 Amiga disks - voodoochilo
http://hackaday.com/2012/03/31/floppy-autoloader-takes-the-pain-out-of-archiving-5000-amiga-disks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
======
jakejake
Fantastic! I love the way they just get dumped on the floor at the end of the
process!

